# Help out a sailing charity!



## cruiserjames (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey sailors
As some of you may know, the Caribbean's schools and coral reefs are in need of help! I've started a charity, the Sailing Samaritans, to help deliver supplies to people in need in the Caribbean. If interested, check out the link
gofundme[dot]com/sailingsamaritans

Together we can keep the Caribbean a beautiful destination! Thanks
James


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Forest and James have formed the organization Sailing Samaritans and will work with The Dream Project, a non-profit organization in the Dominican Republic "

Well, if you went to the trouble of registering a non-profit corporation in a US state, which would then allow you to apply for a federal 501(C)3 non-profit status, you'd find that corporations like Staples and 3M are quite willing to donate office supplies to bona fide charities. As are individual donors, who could even donate the boat to you.

But since you're skipping over all that...good luck, it isn't really a "charity".

Ignoring that, if the climate forecasts are correct, and as mentioned on your web site the Caribbean reefs may vanish in 20 years, then what is to be gained by trying to "save" them from a global climate change? That would seem like a complete waste of time and effort, especially when it diverts monies from educational efforts which might help the locals find a way to earn a living without tourism.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

The dream project appears to be 501 (C) 3 and will accept direct donations. Why would they need an unregistered charity to act as a middleman ?


----------



## cruiserjames (Oct 7, 2015)

Forming a non-profit corporation is a most excellent idea - when I'm out of the Bering sea monitoring the ground fisheries I shall. Not looking forward to that 28-page form 1023 for tax exempt status though...
We are indeed a charity, as it is defined as "the voluntary giving of help." Alas, we are not the most effective or efficient of charities, nor do we claim to be.
The decline forecasts 20 years all else staying the same. With some restoration and preservation, maybe this could be 40 years? 60? Never? Many various populations are in decline, from terrestrial and marine animals to temperate and tropical plants. We could redirect all assistance efforts from the "doomed" populations and pour those resources solely into the education sector, then spend the next 30 years answering the question from all the newly educated people: "Where are all the natural resources we learned about?"
I, in the meantime, enjoy corals, their fish AND educated youngsters so will try to help out as best I can, while pursuing my bliss at the same time. Throw me twenty bucks and I'll use it to buy the internet time in Dutch Harbor to start applying for non-profit status, or just for the kids. Whichever you want  Or, you know, don't.


----------

